# *DAYTONA/OrmondBch* July 18/19 7nts *2BR*



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jul 5, 2014)

**NEED DAYTONA BCH/ORMOND BCH* 
 2BR (LOCK OFF PREF) SLP 6PPL - 

**JULY 18/20 CHECK-IN - 7NTS
PREFER THE COVE ON ORMOND, OWALK,

PLS CALL 904-403-7019


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2014)

*I have July 21-26 available*

Not exactly what you need - but if this works for you let me know.

2 bedrm, 2 bath at Sunglow on 2nd floor - on the beach.  http://www.vrbo.com/891

$100 night (minimum 3 nights).


----------

